# Smoking a Frozen Pizza



## walking dude

i have located several recipes for pizza on the smoker

but have anyone here every done it with a FROZEN pizza?


----------



## fred420

have not seen a frozen pizza making instructions..if you find some pm me PLEASE........................................


----------



## vlap

Dude if you try it smoke it as hot as you can. 350 if you can. Follow the directions on the box. Most of those crusts on the frozen pizzas are par cooked or fully cooked already.


----------



## smokebuzz

I used to do it all the time, good snack when your smoken hard core, the dots really like it aslo, the cheapest ones worked best for me.


----------



## pigcicles

Did it just today. The stinkin power company was working on the lines and I had my power out for a while before lunch. I did 2 of em... cooked em hot until the cheese was melted. The crust came out just right, not hard and not soft.

Go for it WD .. smoke em if you got em


----------



## kookie

Wouldn't think it would be any different then doing them on the grill.....Which is damn good.......Smoking them sounds great also.........Maybe I will have to do one on the char-griller soon............


----------



## smokeys my pet

I have done frozen store bought premaid before with good results but, we like to go to a local pizza and sub shop and buy there crust that is also premaid so we can use any toppings we want. The possibilities are endless. We will use anything on a pie that has always rendererd good results. I HAVE FOUND ANY PREMADE CRUST WORKS WELL!!!!! We like to smoke them around 250-275.


----------



## bunky

WD         do you have a Papa Murphys near by??          you could just go by there and pick one up and smoke it..  it would save the time    of preparing your own and it wouldn't be frozen...

I may have to try this myself...


----------



## k5yac

The ideas never end around here... cracking me up! LOL One thread encouraged my wife and I to make pickled eggs a couple of nights ago, now it looks like I'll be having smoked pizza this weekend. This is some crazy stuff, but it sure keeps things interesting.


----------



## smokin' joe

Hey WD, I have tried those Boboli pizza crusts in the past on the smoker when I didnt have time to make dough.  They are sold fresh, not frozen, and have a really nice flavor when smoked.  Good luck let us know how it goes!!!


----------

